# [SOLVED] Connecting two ethernet cables.



## Goomba (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello.

My question here is quite simple. Is there any type of product I can buy which can connect two ethernet cords to make one long one?

Thanks,
Goomba.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connecting two ethernet cables.*

http://www.pacificcable.com/Picture_Page.asp?DataName=R45FF


----------



## Goomba (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Connecting two ethernet cables.*

Exactly what I needed. Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Connecting two ethernet cables.*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

